# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  SKIIN, platform for smart clothing, Myant Inc., Etobicoke, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Myant Inc.

Website - skiin.com

youtube.com/@skiinsmartclothing9223

facebook.com/2ndskiin

----------


## Airicist

Demo of the month: Skiin

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> This was first presented at the July 2017 TechTO.
> 
> In this presentation, Skiin demos all the cool features of their new smart underwear product.

----------


## Airicist

Smart underwear: connected textiles

Published on Feb 5, 2018




> Using printed electronics and fiber science Myant seamlessly embed technology into textiles to change the way we live.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing SKIIN everyday clothing line

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> We’re integrating technology into everyday apparel – creating a continuous digital presence to better connect, enhance, and protect humanity.
> 
> Sensors Hidden in the Fabric
> 
> Through our patented knitting techniques of smart textiles, we’ve designed comfortable and washable smart garments that can seamlessly and accurately detect signals from your body 24/7.
> 
> Sleep Better - SKIIN brings the technology of a sleep lab to your everyday life. Understand how your body changes during the sleep stages throughout the night. SKIIN can give you actionable feedback to help optimize your sleep, and help you wake up feeling refreshed.
> 
> Take Control of Your Stress - Using a combination of sensors, SKIIN can identify whether you are stressed, focused or calm. Gain insights to optimize your day, increase productivity and practice techniques to improve your mental health.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skiin smart underwear gets wireless-charging boost at CES"
The sensor-studded skivvies use Energous' WattUp wireless charging, which eventually will work anywhere in a room, not just next to a charger.

by Stephen Shankland
January 8, 2018

----------

